# Jasmine my bf's amstaff we adopted in Oct



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

This is Jasmine she was about 10-11months when we adopted her. She is really a great rescue dog. I love how smart she is !! I trained her to heel with in a few mins  I wish I had time to put her in OB or Agility competitions. I might try to get her on tv but I need to start training her more. 










I have more pics but I think my photobucket is maxed out ? I been having trouble uploading lately I have like 725 pics in my account lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> This is Jasmine she was about 10-11months when we adopted her. She is really a great rescue dog. I love how smart she is !! I trained her to heel with in a few mins  I wish I had time to put her in OB or Agility competitions. I might try to get her on tv but I need to start training her more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a cutie!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

She is looking very,very sweet.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

is she yours or your BF? or did you adopt her from your BF? I am confused? either way you need to get yourself a dog, girl!! :tongue:


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

She's lovely!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> is she yours or your BF? or did you adopt her from your BF? I am confused? either way you need to get yourself a dog, girl!! :tongue:


lol My Bf was looking for a playmate for his pit bull / boxer mix so we picked her out together. We waited a month before we adopted her. She is such a sweet girl


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

She does look pretty. How wonderful that she got a good home


----------

